# Watercraft Decal Placement



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a bud who just picked up a $50 ticket on saturday for placing his watercraft decal infront of the MC instead of following like the instruction say  

Place one decal on each side of the watercraft immediaely following the registration number reading from left to right.

Needless to say he fixed it and still has to pay the fine.......
But on the same note I saw a few MS"ers that had the same kind deal with their decal placement just a heads. I wont say any names!! so please check your boats out, the DNR has enought of are money.


A/K/A Ming Ming


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I used to have a 14'er that had a validation sticker before the "MC" number. In years past, I was checked by CO's many times and was never ticketed for that. Which law enf. agency wrote the ticket?Please don't say that the DNR "has enough of our money".Ray has stated on previous threads in the law forum that the DNR does not get all the money from tickets. The county/municipality gets most of the money in which the ticket was written. IMO, if they did, they wouldn't have the problems with manpower. No Pun Intended! My.02...


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

O.K. thay don't get all the money statment retracted. the ticket was writen at the coner of altar and jefferson were the DNR officer was parked, why we don't know. next time you tag your boat read the back of the sticker,I guess its like things hanging from your car mirror it's illegal and maybe up to the copper if he writes the ticket and besides this was a heads up, you do what you wont to do but I'm all good. no puns taken 

A/K/A Ming Ming


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info Ed! tightlinesyall


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Michigan Boating Laws:
http://boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/

The registration number and validation decal must be displayed as follows: 
- Number must be painted, applied as a decal or otherwise affixed to both sides of the bow, as high above the waterline as practical. 

-Number shall read from left to right on both sides of the bow. 

- Number must be in at least three-inch-high block letters. 

- Numbers color must contrast with its background. 

- Letters and numbers must be separated by a space or hyphen. Example: MC 3717 ZW or MC-3717-ZW.	

- No other numbers can be displayed on either side of the bow. 

- Decal must be affixed on both sides of the vessel three inches following the the last character of the registration number.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I have never been told of anyone actually getting a ticket for that!
I mean they can give you one but It's so common,,,just look around the next time you are on the water and you will spot one,,,,a lot of people will put them both toward the front or both toward the rear of the boat.. I just never hear of anyone actually getting one was someone having a bad day?
say did anyone get any of the white 04 tags a while back,,,boy they sure recalled those in a hurry!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Think I better check mine, I just put them where the old one was, not sure if it's ahead or behind the MC's. Thanks for the heads up Ed.

Harry


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Tonga I think someone may have upset the little lady I can't say forsure but she told me to stay in the truck and she would deal with the owner.
I thought it might be a fix it type ticket but hell know, fix it and pay the fine and buy a new sticker cuz the first one ripped while 
removing it for replacement man what a drag.
I would have went to court for all that crap.

A/K/A Ming Ming


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

thats a bummer!,,,I could see if it was a safety thing,, it's a pretty weak ticket IMHO,,,,I mean they are on the boat and next to the MC's


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

On the other hand, and not a personal attack on anyone, the rules are pretty simple and clearly explained. If someone cant follow them, ???. You have to have standards. Next guy sticks his MC numbers under the waterline or 1" neon pink letters while another guy places his validation decal on his transom. You have to draw the line somewhere. While I agree that the above situation seems a weak cause for a ticket, there are rules for a reason. Again, not a personal attack, just the flip side of the coin.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Well put Jason !! right on. some peoples kids.

A/K/A Ming Ming


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

" Next guy sticks his MC numbers under the waterline or 1" neon pink letters while another guy places his validation decal on his transom."

Please


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

> did anyone get any of the white 04 tags a while back


I did. They sent me the blue ones and I still have not put them on. Every time I go past the DNR and sheriff patrol they never bother me.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

what color is you boat Ray?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Dark blue and light grey. The decals are on the dark blue. In my case you wouldnt be able to see the blue LOL. Its a Tuffy (real name) ever seen or heard of them? They are made in Wisconsin.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

yea Ray I think the white decals are only defective on white boats!

." Its a Tuffy (real name) ever seen or heard of them? "

nope Ray can't say I ever seen one
Is it aluminum? fishing boat?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Its deep V like the walleye boats. Fiberglass single wall construction. 

Hey Tonga have a question for you if you dont mind me asking. My boat has a 88 horsepower Johnson V4 on it. Excuse the stupidity of the terminoligy I am about to use, LOL. I fired it up the other day and there is a water leak coming out of the casket on the cover plate that is between the 2 banks. Not alot but a little steam. Dont know if water laid there and froze over winter or casket just gave out. Anyway what is under the plate? And do I dare take this task of repair on myself? Thanks for help.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ray if you mean the exhaust port cover? then go ahead and get a knew gasket or make one,,pull her off and have a look,,,,
let me know what you find,,


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Thought it might be exhaust or something to do with cooling. Has a hell of alot of bolts holding it. Thanks for the help and ill let you know the extent of damage.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ray there is also a inner exhaust cover,,but you should not need to pull this off,,,it just shields exhaust from the outer and forms a water jacket between the two so it dose not get hot to the touch...
sounds like you just have a gasket leek between the 2,,
I don't know if you have ever done any engine building?,,but when you put her back together you don't want to tighten one bolt after another,,,you will want to do it in steps in kind of a x-ing patern from bolt to bolt like you would a cyl head on a small block chev,,,that way you will not distort the cover and have another leak!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

> I don't know if you have ever done any engine building?,,but when you put her back together you don't want to tighten one bolt after another,,,you will want to do it in steps in kind of a x-ing patern from bolt to bolt like you would a cyl head on a small block chev,,,that way you will not distort the cover and have another leak


Yes I have done some. Advice well taken. Never and I mean NEVER,  assume I know what the hell I am talking about. That way you will help stop me from doing something stupid.  
Thanks!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

no problem   
is it me or did you just change your Avatar? I mean like just now?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

LMAO! Just changed it. Thought it fitting for the playoffs.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

ok ccol I'm not lossing it,,,,,, Go Wings!!!!


----------

